# Amazing



## devildogg (Mar 20, 2011)

This site is amazing a well of information and out look. Glad I have found It guys I truely look forward in knowing you all if I dont already  I do have a question I cant seem to load my pics seems they are to large or something someone please fill me in as to what is needed to be done


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I use windows paint
open your pic with wp
look up to the left, click resize
resize it to 50 or 60
then save it as a jpeg
then i move it to a desk top folder to find it easy
they got to be under 200 pixels or what ever they call it ?????


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I resize most pictures for forum posting at 800x600 pixels.


----------



## siddle (Apr 11, 2011)

devildogg said:


> This site is amazing a well of information and out look. Glad I have found It guys I truely look forward in knowing you all if I dont already  I do have a question I cant seem to load my pics seems they are to large or something someone please fill me in as to what is needed to be done


One of the best is www.picresize.com. Here you can resize your picture of any size by online following a few simple instructions. You needn't install anything on your PC. Try it out.


----------

